# Penslar "I think"  Any info



## OldDigger (Jan 12, 2010)

Can you tell me about this bottle?  I think it says Penslar. There also is an I and 10 on the bottom


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 12, 2010)

Scroll down on this thread. I don' think that the bottle is very rare or valuable but it is kind of cool.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-40252/mpage-1/key-penslar/tm.htm#40363


----------



## OldDigger (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey thanks!  And fun to look at other interesting bottles!


----------



## glass man (Jan 13, 2010)

PENSLAR WAS SOME KIND OF SOMETHING FOR THE HAIR. THE CLEAR ONES ARE REAL COMMOM,BUT I ONCE DUG A PRETTY GREEN ONE. STILL NOT WORTH A LOT,BUT FAR LESS COMMON THEN THE CLEAR ONES. JAMIE


----------



## OldDigger (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's my Penslar.............its machine made but it turned a nice shade of purple so you may want to stick yours in the window.   Pictured next to it is another hair bottle.............BIM "Mahdeen for the hair and scalp"......kind of a cool shape.


----------



## glass man (Jan 14, 2010)

MANY ARE OR MOST ARE MACHINE MADE. I LUCKED OUT WHERE THE CITY HAD CUT INTO A HILLSIDE WHERE THERE WAS A OLD HOME DUMP,CAUSE THEY WERE MAKING ROOM FOR A SIDE WALK,I FOUND THE GREEN BIMAL PENSLAR. FOUND A 1911 PENNY. FOUND PART OF A WARNERS SAFE AND OTHER PARTS OF BOTTLES.  FOUND MACHINE MADE BOTTLES AS THIS DUMP  WAS OBVIOUSLY   USED FOR AWHILE. JAMIE


----------

